# John Deere 8440 Good or Not



## Spazm (Apr 12, 2012)

Good day all!

Im looking to purchase a tractor for tilling and a John Deere 8440 is available at a very reasonable price..
I'd like to hear your comments with regards to the JD. Is it good or not?
Thanks


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I've driven a JD 8630 for the last 15 years. We pull a 7 shank JD ripper with a 16 ft disc behind it as our primary tillage tool. We've rebuilt just about every component on the tractor and it's just as strong and reliable today as it ever was. I did put our 15 ft Northwest tiller on it one year and it worked fine if that's what type tiller
you're talking about. The 8440 is a little smaller but should work fine. If you think it's a fair price I say go for it.


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

JDonly said:


> I've driven a JD 8630 for the last 15 years. We pull a 7 shank JD ripper with a 16 ft disc behind it as our primary tillage tool. We've rebuilt just about every component on the tractor and it's just as strong and reliable today as it ever was. I did put our 15 ft Northwest tiller on it one year and it worked fine if that's what type tiller
> you're talking about. The 8440 is a little smaller but should work fine. If you think it's a fair price I say go for it.


They are good machines. I bought a 8640 in a broken down state. I then rebuilt the engine and clutch. Still have it after ten years. Been very reliable. If its cheap I'd have another


----------

